# Cultures



## mamatomany

Which do you guys prefer: MM100 from dairyconnection or the chevre and fromage blanc from cheesemaking.com. I like the idea of dumping in a package from cheesemaking.com so I know how much to use. the dairyconnection you need to measure out. Plus with teh cheesemaking.com they have another culture for fromage blanc which we like too?


----------



## Sondra

Well for my chevre or soft cheeses I use rennet and FD and don't like the FB near as well but gosh am old and set in my ways


----------



## Linda Carney

I was wondering the same thing the other day. A friend had made some chevre and let me taste, but to me it had no flavor -- sour.... The cheesemaking.com cultures are like 4 part harmony to me! I do want to know how to use all the cultures from Dairy Connection as I believe that is where Ricki gets her cultures for the mixes that she makes. There are several and I feel, but don't know, that she blends several in proportion.

I love love love the smell of the chevre and fromage blanc as I open my container to drain the whey, it is such a rich aroma! Hats off to Ricki!

Linda


----------



## mamatomany

who the heck is Ricki?


----------



## Linda Carney

Ricki Carroll is the lady that has the cheesemaking.com site. New England Cheese Making -- pull her site up and you see her picture. I've not tried all of her cultures only a few, the ones that I have used have been outstanding. She also is the originator of 30-minute mozarella.

Linda


----------



## homeacremom

If you get a bulk pack from dairy connection try the mesophilic aromatic type B or Flora Danica. 

Compare the cultures listed under cheesemaking.coms chevre/fromage blanc and you'll see that the above two are closer than the MM100.


----------



## Linda Carney

Judith, I was hoping that you would come on -- thought if anyone knew it would be you! It is hard to know which cultures to buy in the beginning and harder to know what the results will really be. Yikes! Wish I had ordered with you earlier this year.

Linda


----------



## homeacremom

Linda, I had to buy more Chevre pcks after the coop... I could sell you some of those at the bulk price.


----------



## mamatomany

Hey Judith that sounds great


----------



## Linda Carney

Judith, if you are offering me some of yours -- I'll have to buy in bulk anyway with the way I am making and selling chevre right now. I bought the 12 packs last time and am just finishing with last years order. I should have thought better and ordered during the cold season so the postage wouldn't eat me up!

How is the sour cream culture with goat milk? Is it thick? or do you have to separate the cream to actually have sour cream? One of my friends has a deli and wants to sell Jewish cheesecake, made of course with sour cream and chevre -- all goat. I need to know if I should just buy one package or a 12 package pack.

TIA
Linda


----------



## buckrun

You can make a really good chevre with with just rennet and FD which you can buy in a huge packet that makes gallons and gallons. Once I started selling it I had to find a more bulk type way to culture and everyone loves that flavor. It makes it pretty economical if you get the large packet from dairy connection.
Lee


----------



## homeacremom

Linda Carney said:


> Judith, if you are offering me some of yours -- I'll have to buy in bulk anyway with the way I am making and selling chevre right now. I bought the 12 packs last time and am just finishing with last years order. I should have thought better and ordered during the cold season so the postage wouldn't eat me up!
> 
> How is the sour cream culture with goat milk? Is it thick? or do you have to separate the cream to actually have sour cream? One of my friends has a deli and wants to sell Jewish cheesecake, made of course with sour cream and chevre -- all goat. I need to know if I should just buy one package or a 12 package pack.
> 
> TIA
> Linda


If I make a whole milk sour cream substitute I add a little bit of diluted rennet. Aromatic Type B Meso is great for this. Flora Danica is basically the same cultures combination, but is not a powder, so harder to measure.


----------



## Sondra

OK so while we are on cultures why do I have lipase ? have it and now don't know what to do with it.


----------



## homeacremom

Lipase gives a stronger flavor to feta. Also mozzarella, especially the 30 minute version which can be pretty bland.


----------



## Sondra

Ah thanks


----------



## buckrun

Many of the really flavorful aging cheese recipes use lipase for intensifying the flavor.
We love strong grating cheeses and use lipase to make those hard long aged types.
Romano Manchego Parmesan and all the other nitty gritty cheeses!
yummmmmm so great for topping hot dishes and even just on salads. 
I grate Manchego onto steamed broccoli just out of the cooker and dust with very finely ground easy to grow marjoram- drizzle with garlic infused olive oil.
Instant trip to the Mediterranean. Makes terrific risotto too. Must be supper time- thinking about food again.
Lee


----------



## paulaswrld

Lee, what Manchego recipe do you use? I have been looking for a good one.

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## buckrun

Ricki's book- Home Cheesemaking.
easy and yummy
L~


----------



## paulaswrld

Do you use goats milk? Mine did not turn out very well...but, I did not make any adjustments for it being raw...maybe that was the problem.

P


----------



## 2-GFarm

I have in the past gotten cultures for New England Cheesemaking. I"m getting low and need to order somemore. Does anyone else get from this place?


----------



## buckrun

Janet-
I have used NEC for cultures for a very long time and they are wonderful but I re-culture from the mother culture mostly as well as purchasing in bulk from the diary connection website too. 
Lee


----------



## 2Sticks

Hey Janet,
I've ordered from there before. Need to make another order soon.

Tamera


----------



## megan

What about the cultures from Caprine and Hoeggers??

Now that I am swimming in milk I want to try making an wasy cheese. I was going to order some supplies and chevre stuff and some cultures from one or both of these catalogs.

or is their stuff not as good as some of the internet sites? 
I know, I should have been prepared before I wanted to make cheese.........
and this is all still foreign to me, so I am sure I will need lots of help!

Thanks!


----------



## Linda Carney

The last time I looked Caprine and Hoegger both offered the same cultures that are packaged by cheesemaking.com Ricki Carrol's company. If you are only ordering cultures it is just as quick to order from the main site -- you'll get a catalog with your order. Dairy Connection is the other culture outlet, they are less expensive.

Good Luck! Once you get started with cheese, it becomes an addiction! At least it is a healthy one!!!

--Linda : )


----------

